# Underrated and Overrated Products and Brands



## Sabbyy (Nov 5, 2013)

What are some underrated and overrated products and brands in your opinion? 

Underrated:

Store brand food. I don't understand why no one cares for it. It's cheap, and tastes great.

Overrated:

Hollister. Very simple clothing and yet so expensive! You can find better clothes, for a better price, elsewhere.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated: Nutella


----------



## Bambi (Nov 5, 2013)

Underrated: Thrift store clothing

Overrated: Name brand crap- Yo, thats 50$ for a T-Shirt.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Underrated: Thrift store clothing
> 
> Overrated: Name brand crap- Yo, thats 50$ for a T-Shirt.


This. The name doesn't(necessarily) make the quality...i.e. generic antihistamine pills are the SAME F***ING THING AS BENADRYL, IT'S THE SAME F***ING ACTIVE INGREDIENT, PEOPLE!!: *DIPHENHYDRAMINE*!!!!! >8C (I hate it when people are this stupid, that they think having a popular brand name is all the difference...uck, sorry had to vent....it just irritates me so much, like really?? You never look at the active ingredients?? lol)


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2013)

I only eat and wear name brand things, so my opinion is likely to be biased. Though, I think Nutella is very overrated.


----------



## Mary (Nov 5, 2013)

Underrated: Urban Gypsy. Google it.
Overrated: Hollister. Like, nope. I think I'll buy my jeggings in a store that doesn't put me in danger of passing out. (Perfume and cologne mixture=lethal.)


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated = UGGS. My friend has these really pretty, sparkly gray boots that are not uggs and were so much cheaper. Then there are tons of girls with $200 Uggs shoes that are boring brown. I don't even know why Uggs are so popular.


----------



## Mary (Nov 5, 2013)

itzafennecfox said:


> Overrated = UGGS. My friend has these really pretty, sparkly gray boots that are not uggs and were so much cheaper. Then there are tons of girls with $200 Uggs shoes that are boring brown. I don't even know why Uggs are so popular.


I like them because they tend to "hold up" much better than Target ones. I can usually get a few years out of a pair.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated: Metallica, post-black album stuff. Also, action-horror games where you're a gun-toting bada**(i.e. Dead Space, later Resident Evil games, etc.) as opposed to the more awesome, atmospheric stuff, like Silent Hill and Amnesia: The Dark Descent, and Clock Tower: The First Fear....you know, horror games that actually put emphasis on S-U-R-V-I-V-A-L and A-T-M-O-S-P-H-E-R-E and not A-C-T-I-O-N????


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated- Kanye West ANYTHING. I'm actually quite jealous of his ability to do little or next to nothing and get millions of dollars for it. Like his 'shirt'. Nothing special about it. Wasn't magical. Didn't wash itself. It was a plain white T-shirt, same on you could get at Walmart. You know what it sold for? $120. And guess what? It sold out immediately. If anyone wrote my name a T-shirt, I doubt it'll sell for 25 cents at a garage sale.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated - Fads like Gangnam style, the harlem shake, and what did the fox say, celebrities, and music in general

Underrated - Farmer Markets that sell fresh, healthier things like fruits and vegetables, and has good service, rather than regular store food that can sit on a shelf forever because it's crap.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 5, 2013)

Underrated:
Storebrand products(like OP said). I don't see anything wrong with
Them. Cheap and its well. Food!

Thrift store clothes(like Bambi said). I upcycle so its the perfect
Place for me ti get my supplies to make something ^~^.

OLDER MOVIES!!! People think becaus they are older they aren't
Good!!!

Overrated:
Nuttela. Come on its just chocolate peanut butter practically!
Apple
Hollister,Abercrombie,Fitch,etc.
Internet Memes... It's not a product but they are overrated.
I hate when people start using references from them in real life.
And other things. I could go on for ever.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> and music in general
> 
> Underrated - Farmer Markets that sell fresh, healthier things like fruits and vegetables, and has good service, rather than regular store food that can sit on a shelf forever because it's crap.



Really? Music? o: Some of it is definitely overrated but not all of it... But you're entitled to your opinions. I agree with you about farmers markets being underrated. I haven't gone to a regular grocery store in so long because even though they do sell fruits and vegetables, everything just isn't quite as fresh. 

As for something that's overrated for me... Hmm, there's lots... Just a few: Hersheys (That chocolate isn't worth putting in my mouth), most insanely popular artists (Autotune. 'Nuff said), and Apple products. (I do own apple products, but I get so annoyed by people who think they're "all that" just because they own an Apple device.)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Really? Music? o: Some of it is definitely overrated but not all of it... But you're entitled to your opinions. I agree with you about farmers markets being underrated. I haven't gone to a regular grocery store in so long because even though they do sell fruits and vegetables, everything just isn't quite as fresh.
> 
> As for something that's overrated for me... Hmm, there's lots... Just a few: Hersheys (That chocolate isn't worth putting in my mouth), most insanely popular artists (Autotune. 'Nuff said), and Apple products. (I do own apple products, but I get so annoyed by people who think they're "all that" just because they own an Apple device.)




I don't like listening to music at all.  Just my personal preference.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated: Nutella and Uggs
Underrated: Classical music and buying in bulk.
Someone told me it's too expensive to buy a 500 forks pack at Costco or BJ's, but buying 40 each week for $12.99 when the bulk can last longer for $60.. getting single packs each time is soo not worth it. .-.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated: Call of Duty and Jordans

Underrated: I guess thrift store clothing also because today I found a fancy jacket for $10


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 5, 2013)

Underrated:

Classic movies, or Criterion releases. I know people around my age would respond with something like:

"Durr, classic movies suck bcus theyre in blacknwhite, and they dont got hot girls stripping down to a bikini hurdurr! Scary Movie is funny bcus it makes fun of the Exorcist!!! Hurdurr! That movie sux!!!!!!! And foreign movies sucks too durrr!! It sux cus its not in Eng'ish hurdurr!"

Overrated:

A lot of the newer movies that teens are into, especially those dumb Adam Sandler movies.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 6, 2013)

Overrated:
 Freaking iPhones- not apple, just iPhones. Everyone has one, and they're so boring and the horrible eye-scarring iOS 7 really puts the cherry on top. I actually love iMacs, but still cannot stand everyone's infatuation with iphones. Ew.

The Xbox and Playstation (you can kinda guess where I'm going with underrated brand, hint hint) I feel like they do produce a lot of well made games but people just play COD and Battlefield, etc...I really did like the original Xbox with it's more unique line up of games.

This isn't really a "brand" but more of a franchise, Doctor Who is extremely overrated. It's not horrible, but it's not amazing.

Underrated: 
Any smartphone that's not the iPhone.

Nintendo! Since this is an AC forum, I doubt anyone is against my opinion here, as Nintendo is awesome and gets a lot of crap for being aimed towards a younger audience. Their story is such an amazing one (read Super Mario, it's a fantastic book), and they really did start this huge gaming lexicon, but people continue to look down on the games they make sadly. 

And lol Glee. Most people hate it, no one really still watches it, but I'm kinda of a musical guy so I really do love the show. Not something I go around announcing though. This kinda makes me inadequate to be hating on Doctor Who but I'm a science fiction fan as well, not just of teenage high-school-musical style shows xD


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2013)

A lot of the times, store-brand foods are cheaper because they use lower-quality ingredients. No thank you.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Nov 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Overrated - Fads like Gangnam style, the harlem shake, and what did the fox say, celebrities, and music in general
> 
> *Underrated - Farmer Markets that sell fresh, healthier things like fruits and vegetables, and has good service, rather than regular store food that can sit on a shelf forever because it's crap.*



Thank you!

Unfortunately some people think they're overrated. Just because a couple of hipsters they dislike in their community preferred those types of food doesn't mean their lifestyle is bad. Farmer markets usually have healthy things (and tasty too). If you go to local ethnic markets, you can find quality stuff for a decent price.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2013)

Mary said:


> Overrated: Hollister. Like, nope. I think I'll buy my jeggings in a store that doesn't put me in danger of passing out. (Perfume and cologne mixture=lethal.)



I've never been in a Hollister store. Just walking by makes me feel sick because the perfume smell is too strong. But I can't walk in a lot of candle stores for the same reason. I'm a bit sensitive to strong scents.

I'm gonna use the Japan perspective here.

Overrated: AKB48, Girls Generation, AKB48, anything Neon Genesis Evangelion, AKB48, eating KFC food for Christmas, AKB48, Uggs (Japanese women wear these WAY too much)... oh, did I say AKB48?! I'm really sick of every store playing their music, their CDs front and center everywhere, and the AKB48 girls on every commercial, magazine, billboard, etc. -_- 

Underrated: Murasaki imo! (Purple sweet potato) SO GOOD. It tastes good with anything on it. <3 This is murasaki imo. It's literally a sweet potato that is purple inside.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm just not into music. I can listen to weeks without it


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 6, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> This isn't really a "brand" but more of a franchise, Doctor Who is extremely overrated. It's not horrible, but it's not amazing.


I'm a big fan of Doctor Who, but I much prefer the older stuff-60s to 80s- As DW seems more geared to children since RTD and, sorry about this, all these new American fans are way to obsessive and have kind of spoiled Doctor Who for me, especially since most of them have never watched pre-Eccleston... I still like the new stuff, but Classic 'Who for the win!


Sabbyy said:


> Hollister. Very simple clothing and yet so expensive! You can find better clothes, for a better price, elsewhere.


The only time I buy Hollister or Superdry clothes is when I'm going factory shopping, yeah then everything is from the last season but I can get it with about 50%+ off!!

OVERRATED: 
Everything Apple, yeah their products are good, but they aren't anything special.

UNDERRATED:
Charity shops, I've found some really cool stuff in some charity shops and the money goes to charity so its a win-win!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Underrated - Farmer Markets that sell fresh, healthier things like fruits and vegetables, and has good service, rather than regular store food that can sit on a shelf forever because it's crap.


Agreed. Processed = cancer(maybe, idk lol, but certainly it can't be good for you in the long-term..?), organic = healthy!!



rosiekitty405 said:


> Underrated:
> Storebrand products(like OP said). I don't see anything wrong with
> Them. Cheap and its well. Food!
> 
> ...


I agree w/ storebrand stuff, it's just as much the same of the name-brand stuff, not a huge difference at any rate. Of course I prefer organic food anyways so....yah. Also, yes I agree...older movies = very underrated...but you know today's teens can't live w/o theyir Michael Bay explosions LOL!!


Ricardo said:


> Overrated: Call of Duty and Jordans
> 
> Underrated: I guess thrift store clothing also because today I found a fancy jacket for $10


COD....lol, god I hate that series!!!!! I hate War-type FPS's in general anyways though, give me Serious Sam, Timesplitters, Goldeneye 007, Team Fortress 2, etc. any day of the week over that...also, yes I'm a big thrift store person myself, I get all of pants and jeans from there and a good amount of shirts(though a lot of the awesome psychedelic ones and band ones I'd have to go online for...which comprises a lot of the shirts I get anyways so I guess I don't go there for shirts as much..)


SecondSider said:


> Underrated:
> I get
> Classic movies, or Criterion releases. I know people around my age would respond with something like:
> 
> ...


Agree 100%...A lot of the good stuff is from the 80's and earlier....imo.


in-a-pickle said:


> Overrated:
> This isn't really a "brand" but more of a franchise, Doctor Who is extremely overrated. It's not horrible, but it's not amazing.
> 
> Underrated:
> Nintendo! Since this is an AC forum, I doubt anyone is against my opinion here, as Nintendo is awesome and gets a lot of crap for being aimed towards a younger audience. Their story is such an amazing one (read Super Mario, it's a fantastic book), and they really did start this huge gaming lexicon, but people continue to look down on the games they make sadly.


I'm a big 'Who fan so guilty as charged! XD ..but I definitely agree on the Nintendo thing....almost all of their games are golden!!!!


Reizo-Trepe said:


> A lot of the times, store-brand foods are cheaper because they use lower-quality ingredients. No thank you.


Processed food is processed food though....it'a all crap, ingredient-wise anyways...lol Just my 2 cents though. XD


DJStarstryker said:


> Underrated: Murasaki imo! (Purple sweet potato) SO GOOD. It tastes good with anything on it. <3 This is murasaki imo. It's literally a sweet potato that is purple inside.
> View attachment 16791


I'd definitely try it....I like sweet potatoes!



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm a big fan of Doctor Who, but I much prefer the older stuff-60s to 80s- As DW seems more geared to children since RTD and, sorry about this, all these new American fans are way to obsessive and have kind of spoiled Doctor Who for me, especially since most of them have never watched pre-Eccleston... I still like the new stuff, but Classic 'Who for the win!


Guilty as charged, I love Doctor Who, all the modern stuff...but yes I do eventually want to check out the older stuff as well!!!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 6, 2013)

Underrated: 

Reese's. I mean, I'm English, so practically no one I know apart from myself knows what Reese's is. I am pretty much obsessed with it. The candy in our country is so underdeveloped. Most towns in the UK won't have an American sweet shop. My local town centre used to have one but it closed down last week. I was devastated.

Overrated:

Hollister. I bought a fleece and tee shirt there because I wanted to xD It was only once but the smell was hideous. As much as I love my hoodie, it was 50 bucks.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

itzafennecfox said:


> Overrated = UGGS.




This! 100000000 times over and over again. UGGS are probably short for UGLY because that is what they are. If you think you look good in UGGS you are flat out lying to yourself! They are NOT pretty or fashionable. They are straight up UGGly.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 6, 2013)

Underrated: Dove chocolate, Walmart brand sugar free energy drinks, Klean Color nail polish, iPhone cases from Hong Kong that you get off eBay for like 99 cents with free shipping as opposed to paying $40 at Best Buy

Overrated: Pepsi, Samsung, Microsoft, Vitamin Water (lol @ people who think the non "Zero" type is healthy), Chanel, Nike, Kanye West (he isn't a product but whatever)


----------



## Elliot (Nov 7, 2013)

underrated: biscoff
overrated; nutella


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 7, 2013)

Illyana said:


> Underrated: Dove chocolate


I think in the UK Dove chocolate is called Galaxy (As to avoid confusion with the Dove beauty products) and it is in no way underrated here... It's normally the highest priced chocolate but still the one I see people eating in public and people always buy it for me at Christmas...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Underrated: TBT

Overrated: ACC


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Underrated: TBT
> 
> Overrated: ACC


..I've never been to ACC....is it really as bad as everyone makes it out to be? XD


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ..I've never been to ACC....is it really as bad as everyone makes it out to be? XD



Well that's up to each individual persons opinion, but since you asked... For me it is.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Underrated: TBT
> 
> Overrated: ACC



Very true. I still use ACC as I have a few friends that don't have an account here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2013)

Underrated: Samsung
Overrated: Apple

I dislike it when people say the above the other way around.  Everyone but myself in my family has an iphone, and almost everyone I see in my normal day has one too.  Samsung is not nearly as popular (or at least in my area) so how is it overrated?


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 7, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Underrated: Samsung
> Overrated: Apple
> 
> I dislike it when people say the above the other way around.  Everyone but myself in my family has an iphone, and almost everyone I see in my normal day has one too.  Samsung is not nearly as popular (or at least in my area) so how is it overrated?



Apparently, that's what I think as well. I like Apple, sure, but I highly prefer Samsung.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Nov 8, 2013)

Overrated:
What type of phone (Particularly smartphones) that you have. I COMPLETELY understand the overrated apple thing, and agree, but does it really matter what type of smartphone you have? xD They both get the same thing done, (Not entirely, iPhones can't emulate DS games ^^) but in different ways, and they have different looks and feels. Some phones work better for some people, and other phones work better for others. People who get iPhones usually get them because of their familiarity and simplicity, maybe they already have lots of money on their Apple ID account, and already have a lot of apps, some exclusive to iOS. Other people who like android like the customization, the open concept, the extra power, and the SD Card slot for up to 64 GB of more space (At a MUCH cheaper cost) I personally would get an iPhone (If the data plan wasn't so much) Because it just... Works for me. I like the way it works, and I use my 5th generation iPod Touch everyday. Can't get enough of it! I do wish I could use an android phone though for like a week-3 weeks, just to be able to really make it mine. I have never used one for more than 5 minutes at a time, and it was only like in a store, or it was my friends, so I didn't really want to *do* anything on it, I was mostly just flipping page to page, possibly opening an app here and there.

Underrated:
Volleyball. WAY underrated. (Mostly guys volleyball in my school) Everyone says things like "Do you play volleyball (You answer yes) What, are you gay????" It is very annoying. People in my school seem to play basketball not because they like it, but because that is what their friends play. People who play volleyball in my school play it because they found it more fun, not because of anything people said to them.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Underrated: Samsung
> Overrated: Apple
> 
> I dislike it when people say the above the other way around.  Everyone but myself in my family has an iphone, and almost everyone I see in my normal day has one too.  Samsung is not nearly as popular (or at least in my area) so how is it overrated?


Samsung is _very _popular in Asia because it's so cheap there. Personally, I prefer Apple because I find Samsung too complicated. :/


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Overrated:
> Freaking iPhones- not apple, just iPhones. Everyone has one, and they're so boring and the horrible eye-scarring iOS 7 really puts the cherry on top. I actually love iMacs, but still cannot stand everyone's infatuation with iphones. Ew.
> Underrated:
> Any smartphone that's not the iPhone.



For what iPhones are, they're pretty cool. Your music all on your phone synced with your iTunes library. I don't think they're boring. That comes down to what you're gonna use it for. Everyone uses it to listen to music and to text and talk, and to also play games and watch movies. I like the quality of the pictures and videos. 

I have an android at the moment and after a year of having it,  I'd like this phone and the company who made this phone  destroyed... because it sucks so much. It's an awful phone with awful service and it offers nothing. Even my sister's Samsung Galaxy and my mom's HTC Evo or whatever that phone is called are awful compared to an iPhone. Listening to music takes up so much battery, but iPhones are great because they're made for that stuff. Androids and all the other phones, to me, are just phones. iPhones are so much more than that.

But that's just me.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Nov 9, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> For what iPhones are, they're pretty cool. Your music all on your phone synced with your iTunes library. I don't think they're boring. That comes down to what you're gonna use it for. Everyone uses it to listen to music and to text and talk, and to also play games and watch movies. I like the quality of the pictures and videos.
> 
> I have an android at the moment and after a year of having it,  I'd like this phone and the company who made this phone  destroyed... because it sucks so much. It's an awful phone with awful service and it offers nothing. Even my sister's Samsung Galaxy and my mom's HTC Evo or whatever that phone is called are awful compared to an iPhone. Listening to music takes up so much battery, but iPhones are great because they're made for that stuff. Androids and all the other phones, to me, are just phones. iPhones are so much more than that.
> 
> But that's just me.



All smartphones have bad battery life, but I see more people complaining about the iPhone battery life than any other. I can usually get about two days from my Galaxy S3 despite it being just over a year old.

I know people are going for the Apple = overrated angle here, but not all their products are. In my opinion the iPod Classic is underrated. 

I find FPS games overrated though. I don't mind playing Halo with friends, but I wouldn't go out and buy one of them games.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> In my opinion the iPod Classic is underrated.


..Thisthisthis!!! As an audiophile who literally listens to tons of artists and almost all of their discographies at best possible formats, the ipod is the only mp3 player that can accommodate the amount of space I would need to enjoy all my music...at the very least I would need something w/ nothing less than 32 gigs of space!


----------



## Elliot (Nov 9, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Underrated: Samsung
> Overrated: Apple
> 
> I dislike it when people say the above the other way around.  Everyone but myself in my family has an iphone, and almost everyone I see in my normal day has one too.  Samsung is not nearly as popular (or at least in my area) so how is it overrated?



I love samsung more than apple, but i wouldn't say it's underrated.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2013)

All the shooter games are overrated. Battlefield, CoD, Halo, Gears of War, etc. 

Underrated...hmmm.... Good tv channels like national geographic and discovery.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Underrated: Theresia, a psychological horror/dungeon crawler game for the DS, micro brews/craft brews/certain imports(..Dogfish Head, Stone, Rogue, Harpoon, Magic Hat, Samuel Smith's, BBC[Berkshire Brewing Company, not the media station!], etc.), a good amount of metal bands outside of the nu metal/metalcore spectrum(a.k.a. power, thrash, death, black, doom, sludge, gothic, etc.)

Overrated: Anything by Michael Bay, domestic beers(i.e. Budweiser, Coors, PBR, etc.), most pop music LOL(i.e. Lady Gaga, 1D, Justin Bieber, Kanye West, etc., the works!)

...sorry to anyone who likes those, that's just my opinion on the matter. >w<


----------



## pepperini (Nov 10, 2013)

Overrated: Abercromie & Fitch, Hollister, etc...(you can find better clothes in a store that doesn't look or feel like a maze yo), NGE, Ancient Aliens (even though I do like the series...P: ), T-shirts with internet memes on them (TACKY, old, and not attractive) 
Underrated: Older movies, classical music, and some of the clothes at walmart aren't bad yet people will judge the hell out of you for getting a couple of t-shirts there. But perhaps I'm just cheap.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 10, 2013)

peppercrossin said:


> and some of the clothes at walmart aren't bad yet people will judge the hell out of you for getting a couple of t-shirts there.



If I'm looking for sweatpants or t-shirts for around the house, I'll always go to Walmart first because they're cheap. But I would *never* buy any "cute" clothes from Walmart.


----------



## pepperini (Nov 10, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> If I'm looking for sweatpants or t-shirts for around the house, I'll always go to Walmart first because they're cheap. But I would *never* buy any "cute" clothes from Walmart.


Of course you're not gonna get any _nice_/dressy clothes from walmart but as far as buying a couple of cheap graphic tees, why not. P:


----------



## Byngo (Nov 10, 2013)

peppercrossin said:


> Of course you're not gonna get any _nice_/dressy clothes from walmart but as far as buying a couple of cheap graphic tees, why not. P:



I know. The sad thing is... I know people who do. 

._.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

peppercrossin said:


> and some of the clothes at walmart aren't bad yet people will judge the hell out of you for getting a couple of t-shirts there. But perhaps I'm just cheap.


Pffft forget Wallyworld, I'll even go far as to get clothes from a thrift store...at least pants, jeans, generic shirts, and coats. For my psychedelic tees and band shirts though I usually have to go on-line...

Overrated: Nickelback. Soccer mom music UCH!!!


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 10, 2013)

Underrated: Any movie available on the Criterion Collection (except for the Michael Bay titles).

Overrated: Any movie the average teenager is interested in (ie. _Fast and the Furious_, _Scary Movie_, _Twilight_).

I know people might like these, but I just can't stand it when these teens tend to shove these movies down our throats as the "best movies ever".


----------



## Byngo (Nov 10, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Overrated: Any movie the average teenager is interested in (ie. _Fast and the Furious_, _Scary Movie_, _Twilight_).
> 
> I know people might like these, but I just can't stand it when these teens tend to shove these movies down our throats as the "best movies ever".



I agree with this! All those movies listed are mediocre at best.


----------



## Toffee (Nov 10, 2013)

Overrated: Books such as twilight and divergent (don't get me wrong, I like divergent and twilight is ok but they're getting *so* overrated), garnier shampoos, eos lipbalms, league of legends, sword art online/naruto/free!, contact lenses & false lashes, snsd, pixar movies

Underrated: epik high and most nujabes-like artists, arabic foods, mabinogi, raisin bran, once upon a time (the show), ponyo


----------



## Coexist (Nov 11, 2013)

Overrated:
Mainstream music - I don't want to sound like a hipster but mainstream music is the bane of ACTUAL music and creativity. 
Beats By Dr. Dre - Overpriced headphones that aren't good compared to most established headphone companies such as AudioTechnica, Bose, Sennheiser, etc, etc.
Call of Duty Games - All the games they make are basically the same thing just with different actual weapons, setting, and so on. No new gameplay innovation and people still keep buying it like it's the best shooter out there, UGH. :K

Underrated:
Classical music instruments - You know like cello's, violins, trumpets, all that stuff, there are very few people who would go see an orchestra in today's society. 
-Insert a bunch of musical artists that aren't getting the fame and/or recognition they deserve- (Rhye, Toro Y Moi, Andrew Belle, City and Colour, Daughter, London Grammar, and so many more)


----------



## sock (Nov 24, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Underrated: Theresia, a psychological horror/dungeon crawler game for the DS, micro brews/craft brews/certain imports(..Dogfish Head, Stone, Rogue, Harpoon, Magic Hat, Samuel Smith's, BBC[Berkshire Brewing Company, not the media station!], etc.), a good amount of metal bands outside of the nu metal/metalcore spectrum(a.k.a. power, thrash, death, black, doom, sludge, gothic, etc.)
> 
> Overrated: Anything by Michael Bay, domestic beers(i.e. Budweiser, Coors, PBR, etc.), most pop music LOL(i.e. Lady Gaga, 1D, Justin Bieber, Kanye West, etc., the works!)
> 
> ...sorry to anyone who likes those, that's just my opinion on the matter. >w<


I badly wanted to put 1D/Justin Bieber! Thank you for someone agreeing xD 
I don't really have anything against them, some of their music is ok, but I get annoyed when I walk into Claire's (the accessories shop) and just see a whole wall of 1D EVERYTHING. I mean, can't you at least just build another shop for 1D stuff so we can have our nail polish back?! 
Also, will.i.am. He is so popular now he can sing all sorts of rubbish and still earn millions! (Sorry to all will.i.am fans out there, I have nothing against him!)


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 24, 2013)

Overrated: Twilight, my thoughts on the film can be summed up by Julianne Moore's quote from _Crazy, Stupid, Love_.
Underrated: Classic, entertaining vampire films (e.g. _Nosferatu_, which I watched at Lauren Bacall's recommendation).


----------



## Trundle (Nov 24, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Really? Music? o: Some of it is definitely overrated but not all of it... But you're entitled to your opinions. I agree with you about farmers markets being underrated. I haven't gone to a regular grocery store in so long because even though they do sell fruits and vegetables, everything just isn't quite as fresh.
> 
> As for something that's overrated for me... Hmm, there's lots... Just a few: Hersheys (That chocolate isn't worth putting in my mouth), most insanely popular artists (Autotune. 'Nuff said), and Apple products. (I do own apple products, but I get so annoyed by people who think they're "all that" just because they own an Apple device.)



Hershey's has really gone downhill through the years, though. It used to be a lot better.


----------

